# photolodico fine art photography (I want to shoot your children.)



## photolodico (Jun 7, 2012)

Cuyahoga Falls, Ohio based photographer specializing in wedding, lifestyle photography and fine art prints. 

photolodico photolodico | Facebook 

I'm really hoping to get more children's shoots here in the coming year. Check out my gallery for fun family pictures! I love creating an easy playful environment where kids can really be themselves forget the camera exists.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 7, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 8, 2012)

Many of your images seem to be of poor resolution or out of focus. It might be the compression of the website but I...doubt it...


----------



## manaheim (Jun 8, 2012)

That one with the boy up in the blooming tree is wicked cool, though.


----------

